# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل الصواب : سورية أم سوريا؟

## أبو مالك الدرعمي

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*أصل تسمية سورية غير معروف على وجه التأكيد و الشيء المؤكد أن سورية عرفت بهذا الاسم زمن السلوقيين واستمرت على ذلك** . .*
*أما المصادر الأجنبية فقد لخصها وانتخب ما ورد فيها كبار المؤرخين العرب كيوسف الدبس ود- فيليب الأول في كتاب تاريخ سورية : ( أول من سمى هذه البلاد سورية هم اليونان مع أن هيوميروس شاعرهم سمى سكانها آراميين . . ) على أن هيردوت أول من سمى هذه البلاد سورية وتبعه في ذلك اليونانيون والرومانيون ...*
*-------*
*الخلاصة :**(**سُورِيَة) بتخفيف الياء**.*
*هكذا في معجم البلدان لياقوت ومعجم ما استعجم للبكريّ.*
*-------*
*يُذكر أنه صدر مرسوم تشريعي من حافظ الأسد بكتابة سورية بالتاء المربوطة.*
*------*
*ومثل هذه الأسماء يقع فيها التردد والحيرة عند الكتابة بالعربية ،*
*كالاختلاف في (أصبهان أم أصفهان) ، فالكلمة فارسية ، ولا توجد في العربية الباء الثقيلة التي في اللغة الفارسية وهي باء كالفاء.*

----------


## زاهر الترتوري

وجاء في تاج العروس للزبيدي: "( *!وسُورِيَةُ ، مَضْمُومَةٌ مُخَفَّفَةً : اسمٌ للشَّامِ ) في القَدِيمِ ، وفي التَّكْمِلَةِ في حديثِ كَعْبٍ : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَارَكَ للمُجَاهِدِينَ في صِلِّيانِ أَرْضِ الرُّومِ ، كما بارَكَ لهم في شَعِيرِ *!سُورِيَةَ ) أَي يقوم نَجِيلُهم مَقَامَ الشَّعِيرِ في التَّقْوِيَةِ ، والكَلِمَة رُومِيَّة . " 
وفي لسان العرب لابن منظور: "وفي حديث كعب إنَّ الله بارَكَ لدَوابِّ المُجاهدين في صِلِّيان أَرض الرُّوم كما بارك لها في شعير سُوريَة معناه أي يقومُ لخيلِهم مقامَ الشعير وسُورية هي بالشام "

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أحسن إليكم ، اللهم فك كرب سورية .
كل من عرفتهم من هذا البلد الطيب أخيار ، لا نزكيهم على الله  .

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

فائدة، قال الأستاذ محمد كرد علي في خطط الشام:" سورية اسم غلب إطلاقه على القطر الشامي على عهد الإسكندر مقتضبا مع تخفيفه من اسم آشوري لغلبة الآشوريين عليه والسين والشين تتعاوران في اللغات السامية. قال البكري: سُورية بضم أوله وكسر الراء المهملة وتخفيف الياء أخت الواو وفتحها اسم للشام. وقيل: إن سبب تسميته بسورية نسبة لصور ثغر الشام القديم ومخرج الصاد والسين واحد. وقال آخرون: إن اليونان لما فتحوا الشام رأوا الآشوريين يتولون أمره فسموه أشورية. قال المسعودي: سورية هي الشام والجزيرة وكان الروم يسمون الصقع الذي سكانه المسلمون في عهده 345هـ من الشام والعراق سوريا، والفرس كانوا يسمون العراق والجزيرة والشام سورستان إضافة إلى السريانيين الذين هم الكلدانيون وتسميهم العرب النبط".
( محمد كرد علي، خطط الشام، مكتبة النوري ـ دمشق ـ، ط:3، 1403 هـ - 1983 م، 1/ 7).

----------

